# Morning visitor



## terri (Sep 10, 2016)

I over-watered one of my plants last evening, and set it out on the deck to let it evaporate.   

In this lingering summer heat, no water will be wasted, apparently.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello little buddy...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2016)

You bought insurance... okay?  And?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2016)

terri said:


> I over-watered one of my plants last evening, and set it out on the deck to let it evaporate.
> 
> In this lingering summer heat, no water will be wasted, apparently.


I claim this territory in the name of Frogtopia!



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 10, 2016)

It is hard being green.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You bought insurance... okay?  And?


You may be confusing this frog for a gecko.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Hello little buddy...


Isn't he cute?   He finally jumped out about an hour later.    He was safely transported to a shady corner of the yard, not too far from the deck.   I may put more water out for him tonight!

Love my little wild critters.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2016)

He may bring some friends!  Party on Terri's porch.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 10, 2016)

Aw so cute! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> He may bring some friends!  Party on Terri's porch.


I've got the wine!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2016)

terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > You bought insurance... okay?  And?
> ...


Ahhh... for some reason the second picture didn't load this morning; in my defence he does look very Gecko-esque in the first shot!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2016)

tirediron said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Gecko-esque.  That is so getting added to the tpf lexicon..  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2016)

terri said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > He may bring some friends!  Party on Terri's porch.
> ...


And I bet Gary A has a recipe for frogs legs so we should be all set..  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Sep 11, 2016)




----------

